# 1964 FORD 4000 Industrial Tractor



## NormanH (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi, My name is norm. I have this little hoss of a tractor, FORD 4000 Industrial diesel, with front loader. I think is 1963-65. Has a few issues, but price seemed okay even with issues.
This tractor has a Select O Speed transmission. I think this is where my problem is, but first, just want to see if anyone has any knowledge of such a machine, and would be willing to provide / share some of their expertise.
Thanks for the reply in advance, should anyone care to.
V/R Norm.


----------



## Ford4400John (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Norm,

If you search around, the SOS transmission has been a problem for many, and apparently parts are hard to get. I have a 4400 with a loader that came from the factory with the SOS and was swapped to a manual transmission sometime before I bought it. Depending on what's wrong, I think that most of the greybeards would recommend you look at a new transmission vice repairing the SOS -- but it's worth finding out what's wrong first. 

The good news is that you can actually find replacement transmissions.

V/R
John


----------

